
Pure64 – BareMetal OS kernel loader - ingve
https://github.com/ReturnInfinity/Pure64
======
andreiw
Don't get me wrong - great work, it takes real skill to put something like
this together and a good understanding of the architecture / platform, but why
would anyone adopt this over Multiboot v2 or UEFI? The later are cross-
arch/plat compatible and have OSS and industry implementations. Both would
allow you to spend time focusing on the kernel design and implementation. You
seem to slightly paint yourself into a corner by limiting yourself to legacy
BIOS and writing the entire loader in assembly. The later makes supporting
PCIe via ECAM a chore as well...

